# Wired2Fish and Z-Man Giveaway!!



## fender66 (May 18, 2015)

Another GREAT giveaway from our friends and TinBoat Sponsor, *Wired2Fish* along with Z-Man!

Enter for a chance to win collection of Chatterbaits and trailers from Z-Man.

Early to late spring is Chatterbait time. Big fish just love the vibration and teamed with either a Z-Man Turbo CrawZ or a DieZel MinnowZ limits are the rule and not the exception.
Z-Man has a reputation of making some of the best baits for fishing grass and shallow cover in the industry. We put Chatterbaits on the top of their selection and have teamed with the Z-Crew to put the best of the best in front of Wired2fish readers. Lakes, ponds and rivers are all great waters for a Chatterbait.
In our latest giveaway we are going to give you a chance to own a great selection of Chatterbaits and ElaZtech trailers that includes Turbo CrawZ's and DieZel MinnowZ. Four Chatterbaits and four packs of trailers for each winner.
This giveaway ends June 2nd. Four WinnerZ. Good luck!

https://wired2fish.scout.com/story/1546727-z-man-chatterbait-collection-giveaway


----------



## Jim (May 22, 2015)

In for the win!


----------



## fender66 (May 22, 2015)

Great baits that have caught some really nice fish for me. Totally IN!


----------



## Y_J (May 24, 2015)

Definitely count me IN


----------



## Skiffing (May 26, 2015)

Count me in!


----------



## fish devil (May 27, 2015)

I'm in!!! Been killing it on the Z-Man lately!!!! :lol:


----------



## ChrisBoat (May 27, 2015)

In it to win...........


----------



## zachvu (May 29, 2015)

Yes Yes Yes!!! I love Zman's products, and could definitely use more!!


----------



## 2006dmax (Jun 1, 2015)

Count me in!


----------



## 1986Landau (Jun 2, 2015)

Who doesn't like giveaways? Count Me In!


----------

